# Bassie van leeuwen



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

FOR CHRIS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuLmIzbQ7JU


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

wibo really stamps a certain look on his offspring doesn't her?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thx. I feel kinda bad I havent got anything to upload for you. #-o
He looks nice as well.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

visit Holland and you have...O:-\":wink:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah and don't scream so you can show the video without music.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

kristin tresidder said:


> wibo really stamps a certain look on his offspring doesn't her?


That's what I was thinking, nice consistency.


----------

